# Proper way to measure Compound String/Cable lengths?



## XFR_Jay (Apr 10, 2009)

What is the proper way to measure the string and cables on a compound bow? I've read and been told everything from placing one loop on a nail and putting as much tension as you can while holding the other end with two fingers, to people saying the string needs to be under 100lbs of tension. I'm just curious what is the proper method.

Thanks in advance,
Jay


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

100lbs of tention is the correct way, measurment is from inside of loop not outside.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

ToddB said:


> 100lbs of tention is the correct way, measurment is from inside of loop not outside.


 Also loops are supposed to be over a 1/4 dowel for correct measurement


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Here's the Johnston County method:

Drill a hole in your workbench.
Put phillips-head screwdriver thru one end of the string loop and jam it in the hole.
Put another screwdriver thru the other string loop and pull like heck.
It helps to lean back a little like you're water-skiing.
With your free hand, affix the end of a tape measure to the first screwdriver.
Read the measurement to #2 screwdriver, twist or untwist as necesarry.
This will get you really close.:wink:


----------



## RavenSirius (Nov 19, 2018)

nccrutch said:


> Here's the Johnston County method:
> 
> Drill a hole in your workbench.
> Put phillips-head screwdriver thru one end of the string loop and jam it in the hole.
> ...


----------

